# Viz Wiz South West (UK) Sunday 18th September 2011 Dartmoor



## Viz Wiz South West (Jun 5, 2011)

More details to follow, but a Viz Wiz is being organised on Dartmoor (Devon) on Sunday 18th September 2011.

If you are interested, let me know and I will keep you posted.....


----------



## Simi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello, 

I would be very interested in a Viz Wiz in Dartmoor. We live in Somerset and have 2 Vizslas in the family (soon to have a third).

Please post more information. 

Regards, 

Simi


----------



## Viz Wiz South West (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Simi

That's great news! It's going to be at 11:00am for 1.5 to 2 hours steady walk at Burrator Reservoir. Starting to get quite a bit of interest already, if you are seeing breeders in the region - feel free to pass on the message and drum up interest!!!

There will probably be Dartmoor ponies and sheep around at stages, so it will be up to each owner to decide how they manage their dogs, other than that they will be running free on the rugged moors taking in some stunning views!

I'm not a breeder, I just have a really beautiful ginger who loves playing with other Viz's and thought we live in such a wonderful part of the country that it would be great to get together and let them (and us) have some fun.

We will probably go to a pub after for a drink and a bite to eat, but there is no pressure if people want to shoot off, it's all about the walk really.

Feel free to pitch in with any ideas/suggestions - best wishes - Lynne

you can email me on [email protected] and drop me a message if you'd like my number, be happy to advise on any local info.


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

we might interested in this if were off work ect, ours will be a teenager by then.....in puppy years!


----------



## ben rogers (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all, new to this forum. We shall definately be up for the meet up on dartmoor in september - its in the diary. Our Luna is nearly 9 months, and i believe she had a brother or sister end up in yelverton, so it would be good to see the 2 together. Thanks, ben.


----------



## Simi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Lynne, 

Thanks so much for posting the details. I'm getting excited about the Viz Wiz! 

I will definitely be telling every Vizsla owner and breeder I know/meet about it and encouraging them to join in. Do we have to add our names to a register or log as notification of who we are and that we intend to come? 

Will be happy to take over a pub after the walk, too! 

Many thanks, 

Simi


----------



## Viz Wiz South West (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Simi, Ben and Andy

Fantastic!! would be great if you can come. As I'm trying to publicise it in a few places, it's already strating to get difficult to keep track of who is and might be coming. If you are happy to, it might be good if you can email me on [email protected] so that I can keep in contact as we get closer to the time. I will obviously post updates on numbers etc. on this forum as they come through, so entirely up to you.

It's already starting to look like there might be quite few of us which would be fantastic for a first get together, it should be quite a spectacle!!!

We are likely to choose between the following two pubs which are a few minutes drive away, both are dog friendly, but I need to speak to them to establish if either are Vizsla on mass friendly!!!

www.walkhamptoninn.co.uk
www.royaloakinn.org.uk

They are both lovely traditional old pubs, let me know what you think....

Many thanks - Lynne


----------



## Simi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Lynne, 

I vote for the Royal Oak!

I now have 4 Vizsla owner friends of mine who definitely want to attend the Viz Wiz and a further 3 who may or may not. 

I think I am going to need a wide angle lens on my camera. 

Look forward to hearing from you nearer the time. 

All the best, 

Simi


----------



## Viz Wiz South West (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi All

There is a Facebook event page for anyone who uses it;

https://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=251589334853720

I have had some pvc signs made up to help with directions, my next task is to get a 1st aid kit together.

Back with another update soon - best wishes - Lynne


----------



## Viz Wiz South West (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi All

Just over a week to go, if anyone isn't on Facebook then let me know and I'll post the instructions on how to get there etc. PM me.

Everyone keep their fingers crossed for a bit of sunshine 

Will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Viz Wiz South West (Jun 5, 2011)

Viz Wiz on Dartmoor this Sunday (18th September), hope to see you there! Final details on facebook event page, or message me. Will let you know how we get on


----------

